# Walnut end tables and more.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well most of you saw my relief carvings of the moose and wolf for two door panels for end tables. This really isn't a build thread, To many pics and don't want to bore you. 

There were a lot of questions as to what I'll be doing for the tops. 
So with that being said I'll cut to the chase and show the pics. 
Feel free to ask me the steps in doing any of this. 
This has been a real challenge considering this was my first time doing this. 
I hope you like it. I'm really happy on how these turned out. 
Thanks for looking. 
oh and forgot to say. Those are walnut leaves and the other is a pine needle sprig with two pine cones. Their man made fossils impressions. 

























































































This is the inside of one they both look the same. There's the hidden beauty. As in my thread (hidden beauty). 
Thanks again.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I was beginning to wonder if had completed the tables, but did not want to bother posting.

How many thousands of years ago did you have to place the order for those fossil tops? :laughing: Very nice pieces.

I love the top, I love the tables, but I am not sure the two go well together for me. 

Terrific pieces though. Well done. :thumbsup:

We know the work you put into the carving and the Hail Mary pass on getting hinges for the doors.

I am not able to determine what the knobs on the doors are made from. Can you explain?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave. Their deer antler nobs. Here's a closer look.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

These are great. Love your work.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Were those tops a fossil find, and how did you come up with them.
Very cool.
Also I gotta comment on relief carving like yours vs machine or laser cut. There is no comparison. Laser /machine is far more accurate and detailed, but it looks like what it it...Mechanical. There is more of an art to pulling out the knives and gouges. 
I relate it to the difference between Pergo flooring and real wood....or in my line of work (architecture), CAD drawings vs hands on with paper and pencil.
There is something about the artistry of hands on, and it is clearly seen.

Good job.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

WOW:thumbsup: That was worth the wait. I really like them - such a unique look and style.


I'll also be the first to bite on the tops - Are those "manufactured" fossils or are they really tens of thousands of years old? Either way, please give us some more information on your source.

Edit: I was too slow typing, aardvark was the first to ask about the tops.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

I can sure appreciate all the work that went into these tables. Your carvings are awesome as are the tops for the table.

Thanks for taking the time for the build along. Well done my friend.


----------



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

Stunning!!!!! Pieces like those are show stoppers. I too am intrigued by the tops. Were you channeling Michael Angelo and chiseled them or are those "borrowed" from a museum?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I am also curious about the technique on the tops. I'm guessing it's concrete and you have pressed natural items into the wet uncured concrete. But I could be completely wrong?

Bret


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!!! I guess I should clear this up. 
No their not real fossils and yes they are concrete. I'm just reading these now and laughing. First off thanks for all the kind words guys. 

Ok in a nut shell here's how it started. 
I had in visioned these tables the way the are without the tops. 

I thought about doing a wood top, but thought I'd try something different. And yes they are. 

Here are some of the steps of the process. 










I first started with a sheet of 3/8 melamine 
Cut my sheet to the size of the table tops and the thickness 2". 










Then I screwed all my sides together to make the forms. Then I used a marine silicone in all the gaps and corners in the inside. Let it dry over night. That part is done. 










These are walnut leaves that I had used spray adhesive to stick them down flat. This has to be flat to work, because this will be the top of the table. Following so far?










This is the pine sprig (per wife's request) 
Mine is the walnut. Lol
Done the same way as the walnut leaves. 
Except this took more time. 
The stem, needles and the pine cone had to be put in separate. The original sprig was to thick to use. The concrete wouldn't leave a fossil impression because of its mass. 
That's done for now. 










I used concrete countertop mix. 
It's been pored in the molds. I use a bag and a half for each table top. 22"x22"x 2" thick. 
75lbs each. Then I tapped the sides to release all the air bubbles. Didn't have to be to anal on this, because the air bubbles rose to the top, witch is the bottom. The top is what I want nice and smooth. That's why I used melamine. 










I waited 24 hrs to release the molds. Then had to scrape out the leaves to reveal a fossil. 










Off to the pine sprig. Ugh I new this was going to be a PITA with all those needles. 










One by one I clean out the needles,stem and pine cones. Another thing I did was cut the stem and the pine cones in half to make a tight seal on the melamine, so concrete couldn't get under and hide the detail. 










And before you know it, your done. 
Then I chiseled the edges all around to give it that look. 
I'll let them dry for awhile, until I put on a sealer. 
Hope this helps you all understand. This was fun to do. I know it's not wood, so thanks for looking and wondering. 
Again thanks for all your kind words. 
Sorry so long.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up and for showing the process! I kept going back and forth in my mind trying to figure out if they were "real" fossils or not.:icon_confused: 

I even did a Google search to see what kind of fossils you could get in a stone (quite a few if you have the money).:yes: Then I looked at them again and thought those edges looked like granite and figured they had to be man made as you can't have fossils in granite (heat of granite formation destroys all organic matter).

In case you haven't figured it out I really like the tops - actually the whole project. These threads are definitely going into my ideas folder for future reference.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's funny Tim. I'm sorry for all the confusion. Lol. 
I really appreciate it. I'm glad you like these.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Really cool work! Reminds me of the time we made big square pavers for a patio on the side of the house....and then the concrete mixer deal got stolen out of my front yard.....


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow Dominick! I absolutely LOVE how those turned out. Sometimes a woodworker comes up with an idea and executes it just perfectly and the end product is not just cool but inspiring. I feel that way about these tables. The tops are something I would have never thought of. This is why I love this site; ideas that pop up from time to time that I would have never thought of. I wish I could have the vision to create something like this.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Totally kick ass!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Horatio said:


> Really cool work! Reminds me of the time we made big square pavers for a patio on the side of the house....and then the concrete mixer deal got stolen out of my front yard.....


Don't look at me!!!!! Lol 
Thanks.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Little far to steal a concrete mixer from Texas. We would steal em right here in the Chi-town area. Ha!

Interesting process on the tops. I wouldn't have ever considered it. 75lbs each? Woof! But well worth dropping a left one while moving em around.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Little far to steal a concrete mixer from Texas. We would steal em right here in the Chi-town area. Ha!
> 
> Interesting process on the tops. I wouldn't have ever considered it. 75lbs each? Woof! But well worth dropping a left one while moving em around.


At least I know nobody will be stealing these baby's. Lol. 
Once they are at the cabin, they'll stay there. 
I was going to make them an inch thick, but thought it wouldn't look good with the thickness of the legs. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

ACP said:


> Wow Dominick! I absolutely LOVE how those turned out. Sometimes a woodworker comes up with an idea and executes it just perfectly and the end product is not just cool but inspiring. I feel that way about these tables. The tops are something I would have never thought of. This is why I love this site; ideas that pop up from time to time that I would have never thought of. I wish I could have the vision to create something like this.


I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dom that is so cool. I love your carving and the tops just top it all, lol. Seriously, the tops look very cool. Outstanding as usual.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Y'know if you want to fill those pinecones and surface items, epoxy could be used to flatten the table top out.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Y'know if you want to fill those pinecones and surface items, epoxy could be used to flatten the table top out.


I thought about that. But I'm not loaded like you. 
That's stuff is expensive. Besides the wifey likes it the way it is. 
Thanks.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah right. 
I heard you were working and bought a new car.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Yeah right.
> I heard you were working and bought a new car.


Work has slowed down to a stop right now. 
The car I had no choice.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick you carving is awesome:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

I like this. It would not fit with the decor at my house, but in a log cabin? Cool. It's interesting how one minute a defect in some wood is a drawback, the next minute it adds to the interest, and looks good. And, I wish I could carve like that.......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

TooPicky said:


> I like this. It would not fit with the decor at my house, but in a log cabin? Cool. It's interesting how one minute a defect in some wood is a drawback, the next minute it adds to the interest, and looks good. And, I wish I could carve like that.......


Thanks picky. That exactly where it will be going. 
My cabin. The legs are from skids. 
Anyone can carve. You just have to try it. 
Give it a shot. 
Thank for your kind words.


----------



## zooker89 (Aug 9, 2012)

Very cool stuff. I love the mix of materials.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Suggestion for the next set of table tops*

Dominick,

I just got to an article in the latest FWW about using nails to make patterns in wood.

I had seen this before, but forgot about it.

Would this be considered "rustic" for a future table top?

I scanned the back of the magazine, but the printer scanner is only B&W it seems. The article is worth reading.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Dominick,
> 
> I just got to an article in the latest FWW about using nails to make patterns in wood.
> 
> ...


I don't know Dave. Is it rustic for you? 
For me, it would depend on the pattern. That pattern is not rustic, it's country. 
Thanks for looking out for me and my future projects. Lol
That too in that pic doesn't look like wood.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I don't know Dave. Is it rustic for you?
> For me, it would depend on the pattern. That pattern is not rustic, it's country.
> Thanks for looking out for me and my future projects. Lol
> That top in that pic doesn't look like wood.


The scan does not show the item very well due to being B&W.

The table legs and top are wood. Dark stain applied.

I was not thinking about this specific pattern, but the concept of a pattern made by nails.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

I was in awe over your door carvings alone, added with the fossil tops, simply amazing Dominick, Great Job! the only thing missing that will make them better is the glass of Scotch sitting on a coaster!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wema826 said:


> I was in awe over your door carvings alone, added with the fossil tops, simply amazing Dominick, Great Job! the only thing missing that will make them better is the glass of Scotch sitting on a coaster!


Thanks wema. Lol that will be after I bring them up north. Then I can celebrate. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> The scan does not show the item very well due to being B&W.
> 
> The table legs and top are wood. Dark stain applied.
> 
> I was not thinking about this specific pattern, but the concept of a pattern made by nails.


Thanks Dave. But are they rustic enough for you? 
That's the question. Lol. 
it's def in running though. It's nice to have guys on here to look out for each other. 
Thanks again.


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

> The legs are from skids.


Ahhh. Cool. How long did you let that wood dry? I just made a small table out of recycled wood (mostly), and I let the cherry for the legs sit in my garage and then shop for at least a year. Seems OK so far. I was in another thread here where the OP got some skids on the 19th, and was working them on the 26th........I wish I had a cabin.:icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

TooPicky said:


> Ahhh. Cool. How long did you let that wood dry? I just made a small table out of recycled wood (mostly), and I let the cherry for the legs sit in my garage and then shop for at least a year. Seems OK so far. I was in another thread here where the OP got some skids on the 19th, and was working them on the 26th........I wish I had a cabin.:icon_smile:


The skids were dry. I checked the MC and it was averaging about 6 to 8% on my meter. It all depends on what your doing with them. Most of the time you try to compensate for seasonal movement. You usually can tell if the wood is ready to be used. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Here's just a couple pics of the tables at the the cabin. Now on to something else. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Almost a pity to hide them back in a bedroom where they are rarely seen by others...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Almost a pity to hide them back in a bedroom where they are rarely seen by others...


Yea but everyone that goes there will see them when they go out the back door to the back yard.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Love it!
Love the authenticity and beauty of the materials. 
The finished product is of course, a beauty to behold.
Excellent idea!


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

They sure make an impact in a room. I like the "chunky" look to them. Heavy duty and nice looking, too.

Rob


----------

